
Goo.gl shutting down - rwc
https://www.theverge.com/2018/3/31/17184164/google-alphabet-url-shortening-service-closed
======
el_duderino
Previous discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16719272](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16719272)

------
ganeshkrishnan
Why not add firebase features and upgrade the whole service while maintaining
backward compatibility?

Anyway I don't think this URL shortening service by Google was popular

